# Struthers castle ruin, Cupar, Fife, Scotland march '09



## spacepunk (Mar 29, 2009)

Out on the wild and windy moor....etc
Part of the existing ruin has been assigned to the end of the 14th century, making this one of the oldest buildings in Fife, and there are traces of alterations made to the building during the 17th century. The castle was abandoned by its owners at the beginning of the last century. Neglect and lack of repairs, aided by the weather, soon reduced the building to a ruinous condition and today, some parts of the walls are all that remain.But still a good place for a quick, if cold, explore.


----------



## RichardB (Mar 29, 2009)

I've always wondered what this looks like close up, now I know.  It's a pretty exposed spot, I bet you were questioning your sanity when you were half way there


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 29, 2009)

I never cease to be awed by the fact that quite often the buildings you look at were put together hundreds of years ago. 

What were these people thinking about when they were working? Was it like, "Feck me, not leftover boar in me sandwiches again."? Or maybe, "I wish somebody would hurry up and invent steel toecaps. That bloody hurt."


----------



## Smellycat (Mar 29, 2009)

haven't spotted that one before SP. Good find. Looks a bit remote


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 29, 2009)

Another nice castle find, space. Love the second pic.


----------



## Exploretime (Mar 29, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Another nice castle find, space. Love the second pic.



I agree.The second pic is great,and very well set up. Top job.


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 29, 2009)

Ooh cheers chaps. Got a new camera a finepix s1000, sort of in between an slr and a compact. Seemingly I'm now an 'advanced amateur'. Only bad thing is it's a bit bulkier to cart around these places.


----------

